# Problema con sensores



## Pado (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola,
Necesito encontrar en el mercado dos tipos de sensores, pero no me aclaro demasiado. El primer tipo serían los sensores de ausencia/presencia de objetos. El objetivos de éstos serían detectar en cada plaza de parking si hay un coche aparcado o no.
En segundo lugar necesitaría un sensor que me detecte cada vez que pasa un coche por la entrada de un parking, es decir, que detecte un objeto tambien.

He estado mirando y creo que hay varias opciones (ultrasonidos, infrarrojos,...) pero nose cual sera la mas adecuada. El primer tipo de sensores no hace falta que tengan gran alcance (desde el techo hasta el suelo) y el segundo tipo mas o menos 3-4 metros (el ancho de un carril).

El proyecto no es para nada serio asi que la ideal sería algo económico y sin mucha complejidad.

Muchas gracias a todos

P.D. Los sensores enviaran la información a una base de datos (por si sirve algo de ayuda)


----------



## JV (Abr 20, 2007)

Para el primero creo que la mejor opcion es un sonar, de echo es usado en estacionamientos de Alemania segun vi. Para el segundo creo que una barrera infraroja es la mejor opcion.

Saludos..


----------



## Randy (Abr 20, 2007)

hola

existen sensores de presensia infrarojos, los cuales se usan en bancos, ( unas cajitas que tienen forma de tele( como una especie de pantalla)). aki en mexico su precio es de 150 aprox. 

definitivamente estoy de acuerdo con JV


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 21, 2007)

Te faltan los sensores magneticos o detectores de metales como los que venden en las fereterias, pero es necesario enterrar la bobina y ultimamente los de deformacion de campomagnetico con sensores magnetoresistivos como los de alegro.

¿podria funcionar la medida de capacidad con un simple pic?
Una chapa metalica comocada de tal forma que se modificque al colocarse el coche.

para contar coches suelen utificar una barrera fotoelectrica, segun la entrada sera de espejo o emisor-receptor.

Finalmente quedan las webcams hoy en dia si hay ordenador encendido debe tenerse en cuenta.


----------



## Zero13 (Abr 23, 2007)

Para lo que necesitas seria mejor infrarrojos, ya que los ultrasonidos son algo mas lentos, aunque te dan distancia y mayor precision.


----------



## Pado (Abr 24, 2007)

Creo que me decantare por infrarrojos. ¿Hay alguna página mediante la que se puedan comprar este tipo de sensores y sea mas o menos economica?

Mi otra duda es como hacer la conexion de estos sensores con el PC (base de datos)

Gracias


----------

